# How long does DP/DR last for



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi

I've had DR the last week or so and it's not lifting, I am extremely anxious about it and just want rid of it.

I had DR on cannabis really bad in 1994, over 10 yrs ago and havent felt it much since then. This lasted the night then disappeared.

Please can someone tell me how long the horrific symptoms are likely to last for?

I get occasional relief if I'm doing something (exercising etc..) but still feels like its there all the time?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

:!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

It depends, it could last forever or it could fade away within months or years. I've had it for 15 months 24/7


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

don't panic chances are it will lift quickly for you as it did before. with me first intense episode lasted about 8 months. second episode lasted a few months. 95% ok these days and can live comfortably like this.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm almost certain that the majority of people that experience depersonalization have it for a very short time, or only in occasional, fleeting, episodes - perhaps under intense stress.

That many of us on this site have had it for a long time is largely due to the fact that we're the ones desperate enough and who have had it for long enough to seek answers, and those that have recovered often don't come back.

I can't tell you how long yours is likely to last - it could be weeks or months, depending on how you go about it.

But I can give you some advice that might help you get out of it quicker:

1.DO NOT, under any circumstances, go "symptom searching" online. I'm convinced that had I never convinced myself I was developing schizophrenia I'd be much better than I am now.

2.Try as hard as you can not to be frightened of the symptoms. They're scary, I know, but fear only makes it worse.

3.Don't retreat, or give up. Go along with your life "as if" you weren't experiencing DP. Try as hard as you can not to "retreat" like I did.

4.Focus outward as much as possible. DO NOT start self-monitoring or withdrawing into your own thoughts. This has not helped anybody.

Good luck, hopefully you'll be feeling fine soon.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

read my xmen quote vvvv


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

actually that's probably too puzzling.

Hm.

Ok. The pot is out of your system by now. Probably what caused you to feel DR and be annoyed by it was not the pot itself but something about YOU that jibed badly with the pot.

Have you had any other things such as: depression, OCD, ADD, eating disorders, controlling/black and white/absolutist personality, etc?

How old are you and what is going on in your life right now? PM me if you would like.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Amen to that, Monkey Dust.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

I've been on a diet the last month and have come off it and ate more sugar etc. I have felt much better today, possible cause low blood sugar levels.

The trick is to let the feelings happen and eventually you forget about them. I still have them and they are scary, worse at certain times of the day.

St Johns Wort did not help the symptoms gof MUCh worse over the weekend.

I have glazed eyes so I look stoned all the time which is interesting..

I believe "feelings of unreality" are just anxiety symptoms plain and simple relax and they will go away. Easier siad than done i know. I don't believe anyone suffers this months on end, it must get better and you find more relief as your brain starts getting used to it....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Monkeydust said:


> I'm almost certain that the majority of people that experience depersonalization have it for a very short time, or only in occasional, fleeting, episodes - perhaps under intense stress.
> 
> That many of us on this site have had it for a long time is largely due to the fact that we're the ones desperate enough and who have had it for long enough to seek answers, and those that have recovered often don't come back.
> 
> ...


Spot on monkey dust.

This is how i first got over this condition and was feeling great for about year but have since fallen back in due to increased anxiety levels through stress and pysical illness.

But i will defeat this again bcoz i know it can be beat, Dont give up peeps even though we all feel like it but keep goin on about your business in as normal fashion as possible.


----------

